# Are you people OLD or YOUNG ? :)



## JerseyScape

I was curious what kind of people frequent these forums so post your age. Hopefully you will not be making it up.   I was looking through some of the "get together" galleries and it seems that most of you are old-er.  

Since I'm 23, I pretty much think that someone in their 30s is OLD.


----------



## turtlehead

I'm 18


----------



## hir0

dirty 30


----------



## heyman

Im 18 also!


----------



## fishdude1984

21 going on 22


----------



## neonfish3

I've got kids that are 18


43 yrs. young myself


----------



## wannabescaper

25


----------



## ShaneSmith

19


----------



## kimbm04r

52


----------



## Happy Camper

31


----------



## New 2 Fish

34


----------



## Jason Baliban

28


----------



## will5

*Hi*

Hi 22 and a 2 year old son


----------



## Roy Deki

45


----------



## jimjim

62, and feeling every minute of it this morning,;-) Jim


----------



## Bert H

Right with you Myra - 52 also. Maybe we should start the 'over 40 plant geezer group'.


----------



## SnyperP

22


----------



## imatrout

I am 49........why does that sound so old?


----------



## RTR

Retired, AARP member, and no question about it, I am old and so are most of my tanks.


----------



## Jason Baliban

Bert H said:


> Right with you Myra - 52 also. Maybe we should start the 'over 40 plant geezer group'.


APC - The Geriatric Wing



jB


----------



## fishmaster#1

I am a old 29


----------



## imatrout

Jason Baliban said:


> APC - The Geriatric Wing
> 
> 
> 
> jB


Jason, I once knew a guy named Jason Baliban in Chicago who was a couple years older than me....old enough to probably be your dad. He was a great guy! Any relation?


----------



## Jason Baliban

imatrout said:


> Jason, I once knew a guy named Jason Baliban in Chicago who was a couple years older than me....old enough to probably be your dad. He was a great guy! Any relation?


Nope....not that i am aware of. Actually I think there are very few baliban's out there. I believe the balaban spelling is a bit more common. Very interesting indeed. Either way, I think i am a cool dude.

jB


----------



## Bert H

> APC - The Geriatric Wing


It could be the forum for those of us who can't remember whether we dosed yet or not.


----------



## hedson_25

i´m 22 and 1 1/2 merried


----------



## Jason Baliban

Bert H said:


> It could be the forum for those of us who can't remember whether we dosed yet or not.


Sometimes i still count on my fingers from day of WC to see if i dose macros or micros. HAHA

jB


----------



## tsunami

I'm 21... Jersey would be "old" to me, I guess. 

Just kidding.

Carlos


----------



## JerseyScape

Wow, this is a more mixed crowd than I anticipated -- that's a good thing. The old people always seem to know a thing or two; not when it comes to technology though.


----------



## titan97

27 on Saturday

-Dustin


----------



## ja__

14


----------



## MatPat

Bert H said:


> It could be the forum for those of us who can't remember whether we dosed yet or not.


I find I have had to start dosing by the day of the week with traces being dosed on "T" days. That seems to be the only way I can remember. The computer helps me remember what day it is ;-)

Since I am only 39, maybe I could get an age waiver to join the geriatric wing


----------



## imatrout

JerseyScape said:


> Wow, this is a more mixed crowd than I anticipated -- that's a good thing. The old people always seem to know a thing or two; not when it comes to technology though.


I BEG YOUR PARDON young whippersnapper. [-X

I happen to be as techno-geek as they come. In fact I happen to be the CTO of my entire family and all of my neighbors young and old. I have owned, torn apart, modified, upgraded, downgraded just about every gadget, computer and software you can think of. (not Apple except 4 generations of ipod)

So there! 

P.S. I just noticed you have the same number of posts in one month than I have had in six months. Does that mean you type 6 times faster than me? Oh the pain of arthritis...


----------



## holocron

a tender 26 here..


----------



## stcyrwm

44 I think. I knew I was old when I wasn't sure I remembered how old I was. I'd apply for the geriatric wing. Maybe we could set up a retirement home for aquatic plantaholics. Our nurses could bring our meds and our ferts .


----------



## Samala

23.. but I am starting to feel old. When the freshman at university look like babies, you know you are getting older.


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke

18 here


----------



## [email protected]

*dude not cool*



JerseyScape said:


> I was curious what kind of people frequent these forums so post your age. Hopefully you will not be making it up.   I was looking through some of the "get together" galleries and it seems that most of you are old-er.
> 
> Since I'm 23, I pretty much think that someone in their 30s is OLD.


You will be in your thirtys some day. I am 29.


----------



## fishmaster#1

artyman: Who cares how old you are as long as you can have a good beer!


----------



## JerseyScape

imatrout said:


> P.S. I just noticed you have the same number of posts in one month than I have had in six months. Does that mean you type 6 times faster than me? Oh the pain of arthritis...


That just means I have more time.  
I am not employed this semester and will not be for my entire college career due to me being a school geek. (I'm the type that always gets "A's" and raises their hand all the time). This gives me a whole lot of time to spend on these boards plus I want to learn everything there is to know.


----------



## dennis

25, and wishing I had not wasted the last 6 or 7 of them. I will be starting college in the spring, as a freshman, but its not like I have been sitting around on my laurels. I apprenticed as a furniture-maker right out of high school and have been practicing the craft professionally ever since.

(I was even on the HGTV show "Modern Masters" but as the lowely worker bee, not the master. 'Course wonder who actually built all the work "master" designed...hands worker bee sketch on cocktail napkin-think you can build this in 3 weeks?) Not to sound upity or anything


----------



## imatrout

JerseyScape said:


> That just means I have more time.
> I am not employed this semester and will not be for my entire college career due to me being a school geek. (I'm the type that always gets "A's" and raises their hand all the time). This gives me a whole lot of time to spend on these boards plus I want to learn everything there is to know.


Man Jersey, your folks must be very proud. You are absolutely focused on the right stuff. Good luck in school and if you want schooling on planted tanks, this is the place. Best folks anywhere!


----------



## oceanaqua

17...school work and a 200 gallon tank give me mere 5 hours of sleep...but its all worth it.


----------



## fish7days

Up to this point the average age is 29.6. At 40 it's nice to be above average at something !!!!

André


----------



## david lim

23, but acting like I'm 18

(almost 24 (jan. 3rd!!!))

David


----------



## Gumby

oceanaqua said:


> 17...school work and a 200 gallon tank give me mere 5 hours of sleep...but its all worth it.


Just wait till college  At Emory I averaged 3 hours of sleep a night  Some weeks I averaged about 10 hours of sleep A WEEK.

Advice: Go to an easy school your first 2 years to get your BS core classes out of the way 

I'm 21 in 3 weeks, BTW.


----------



## bensaf

Just turned 43, so yeah I'm still very young  

I'm in the prime of life. Too old to die young and too young to die now :supz:


----------



## skinns

33 Here. Will be married for 1 year in Feb and hoping for a Canister Filter from Santa. 

My hobbies include graphic design, painting, drawing, sculpting, cooking, home decor, and aquatic plants!


----------



## Dewmazz

16 :supz: Is there any kind of college out there that offers a degree in "Aquascaping?" 
Maybe I can tie it in with art somewhere...


----------



## anonapersona

*happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me*

today I am 47, assuming I can still do the math involved....


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Dewmazz said:


> 16 :supz: Is there any kind of college out there that offers a degree in "Aquascaping?"
> Maybe I can tie it in with art somewhere...


Yes, it is called the University of Niigata with Principle Amano. One of our very own, Oliver Knott, was there. They offer a 2-week long training program that endows you with all the special masteries of Nature Aquarium aquascaping.

***sushi and tatami futon not included

Oh, by the way, that was a dream I just had


----------



## BryceM

Does having 4 kids and one on the way qualify me as old?
Does completing my 14th year of formal education after high school qualify me as old?


----------



## Dewmazz

_"Yes, it is called the University of Niigata with Principle Amano. One of our very own, Oliver Knott, was there. They offer a 2-week long training program that endows you with all the special masteries of Nature Aquarium aquascaping.

***sushi and tatami futon not included"_

Crap. You're such a TEASE!  
(I was being serious about doing this stuff as a career tho...)


----------



## standoyo

wow some of you guys here X2 and i'm still older! 36yr old rooster here.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

fish7days said:


> Up to this point the average age is *29.6*. At 40 it's nice to be above average at something !!!!
> 
> André


I had distributed an electronic form of an aquarium keeping questionniare to a sample of 1000+ Turkish aquarists in 2003. 130 of them returned the questionniare. The average age of the respondents was *30*. The range was between 13 and 47.

By the way, I am 41.


----------



## trc_pdx

Bumping up the average here. 45 but my wife says I behave worse than my 11 and 15 year old kids. Being young is a state of mind...


----------



## John P.

I'm a spring chicken!


----------



## hsteve

anonapersona said:


> today I am 47, assuming I can still do the math involved....


I know, man... it's not the years, but the mileage...

I'm 35.556567567 yrs old


----------



## fishfry

In binary code I am 0011001000110010 years old. (_22_)


----------



## BLaZe

im 16.6


----------



## Raul-7

I turned 18 two weeks ago.


----------



## JanS

Let's see, I was born in 1958, so that makes me ummm, 47.....


----------



## hoppycalif

That average needs another boost. I'm 70 in February. I just filled my 29 gallon tank with water, put the hood on top and found I didn't leave enough room behind the tank for the hood to hinge back open. First mistake I ever made. (heh, heh)


----------



## trenac

39 going on 21 :-k


----------



## cousin it2

I'm 35


----------



## DaFishMan

34, old enough to know better, but still young enough to say what the heck, and do it anyway. Still a rebel, still learning from both older and younger, and may I say my tastes in fish and plants are improving LOL...

I can also build and fix computers. 

So leggo my eggo darnit ! It is MINE ! MINE ! MINE ! :supz: 

* hobbles off, cane in hand, trips, pees pants. D'OH !!!!!!!


----------



## raven_wilde

23... been keeping fish since I was 6, been planting tanks only in the last 2 years.


----------



## Raphael

13


----------



## ranchwest

JerseyScape said:


> Since I'm 23, I pretty much think that someone in their 30s is OLD.


Uh, as your perspective changes, so will your opinion.


----------



## BJRuttenberg

22


----------



## Robert Hudson

I am 45, and I resent being called old. I am not old, you guys are just babbies!!

I love that kid...he's 18 amd thinks 30 is old. My socks are older than that! Have I already posted on this thread somewhere? I can't remember.


----------



## Fosty

16 (almost 17)


----------



## turbomkt

Hmmm. 32. But I've got 4 kids, 4x4 truck, very fast motorcycle, and a hot wife to keep me feeling young


----------



## chubasco

Year of the Tiger, 1950. They say when you have the same double digits, 22,33,
44, *55*, etc, that that is a lucky year for you [smilie=n:

Bill


----------



## pica

24 years


----------



## rashev

Robert Hudson said:


> I am 45, and I resent being called old. I am not old, you guys are just babbies!!


I am 41


----------



## Zapins

im 18


----------



## Bob Vivian

OK! my turn to skew the curve. I'm 58 and been keeping tanks longer then most of you pups been standing upright.

Bob


----------



## Raithan Ellis

I've only seen one other posting of my same age... it's not old, but golly after seeing it typed out, it sure makes me wonder where my better years have gone.  

25


----------



## standoyo

hi bob, well you certainly used more fert than some guys have used water in that case!
woof! :lol:

from chinese saying 'i've had more salt than you have had rice'


----------



## plantbrain

38

Started when I was 7.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Phil Edwards

I can see the big 30 at the other end of the tunnel. I just hope there's a light to go along with it.  

If it makes any of you younger ones more comfortable, I'll be 36 when I finish with school.


----------



## Gumby

21 in less than a week.


----------



## JaySilverman

23 in feb


----------



## figgy

Old, waaaay old. 48. Whatever...

Fig


----------

